# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.16 d9aba5e (3/11/2019)



## mt09 (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh boy, what's this 2019.5.16 d9aba5e rolling out now? Seems to be a mix of US/UK. Maybe a unified version for both US and overseas?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

mt09 said:


> Oh boy, what's this 2019.5.16 d9aba5e rolling out now? Seems to be a mix of US/UK. Maybe a unified version for both US and overseas?


This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a smattering of Model 3s across the U.S. this evening, first in Ohio.

Most updated from 2018.50.6, but a couple updated from 2019.5.15 and 2019.5.4.

2019.5.15 continues to roll out.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Sure would like to see the release notes for this one. It is mostly S and X, but just a few 3’s thrown in to confuse things.


----------



## srhawk (Mar 9, 2019)

Got this update on our Model X, but 2019.5.15 on Model 3 on same day (3/11/19)
Made a video about Dog Mode...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

srhawk said:


> Got this update on our Model X, but 2019.5.15 on Model 3 on same day (3/11/19)
> Made a video about Dog Mode...


So 5.16 on the X is essentially the same thing as 5.15 on the 3? I had wondered if that was the case, but on Teslafi I'm seeing some X's got 5.15. I have 5.15 on the 3 but waiting for something on the X, so am curious if it will be a different version number.

Edit: watched your video and got my question answered! 5.16 doesn't have sentry mode.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I thought Sentry was specific to the 3, which would explain why 5.16 on the X didn't have it.


----------

